# Intelligent Updater version 2



## willy25 (Oct 26, 2003)

I don't think my Nortoin Anti Virus (2003) is updating virus definitions. The message says I'll need to use Intelligent Updater version 2. I can't locate Intelligent Updater version 2. I'm running XP Home Edition 
Version (Build 2600.xp.sp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519 : Service Pack 2).
Please review my HJT logfile.

Thank You

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:07:56 AM, on 4/25/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dcfssvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Picture Transfer Software\PTSsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\LXSUPMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNIA\CC\MSNCC\logonmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNIA\CC\MSNCC\msncc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\msn.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNIA\CC\MSNCC\WA\MSNAccel.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\AnalogX\MaxMem\maxmem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sol.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Sandra\My Documents\My Downloads\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:9022
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spyware X-terminator Control Center] C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXSUPMON] C:\WINDOWS\System32\LXSUPMON.EXE RUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartAOL] "C:\Program Files\America Online 6.0\AOL.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRA~1\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: View Original Image - C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNIA\CC\MSNCC\WA\getoriginal.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/02c4c9fd54dde206cf17/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {776706AE-CACA-4EA3-93DF-BB83D9259DA9} (MailConfigure Class) - http://supportservices.msn.com/us/oeconfig/MailCfg.cab
O16 - DPF: {7A32634B-029C-4836-A023-528983982A49} - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat42.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://photos.msn.com/r/neutral/controls/MsnPUpld.cab?5,0,1730,0
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {E87A6788-1D0F-4444-8898-1D25829B6755} - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat4.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{853A2D27-4346-4F13-A886-5E6A1664D39A}: NameServer = 205.171.3.65 205.171.2.65
O23 - Service: Dcfssvc - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dcfssvc.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PCTEL Speaker Phone (Pctspk) - PCtel, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
O23 - Service: ptssvc - KODAK - C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Picture Transfer Software\PTSsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

hi, Perhaps the subscription has expired?

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/iu.notification.page.html

Definitely see this>

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2002021908382713?OpenDocument&src=sec_web_nam

You can use both Live Update and Intelligent Updater it says....and it says this:""""Which provides the most protection?
The Intelligent Updater is updated daily, while the LiveUpdate definitions are usually updated weekly."""

Here is how to download and use the Intelligent Updater:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...sf&view=docid&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl=

If you do want to use that,maybe it isnt installed?


----------

